# Health Info Notebook



## SocialbFly (Apr 12, 2009)

My suggestions to anyone is to keep a heath info notebook. i am going to post in the next post, suggestions on what to keep in it, so if you have extra things to suggest to add, please do!!!


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 12, 2009)

Suggestions for what a health notebook should include.

Your actual height and weight, if you know it. Any sudden increases or decreases in size as well. Including, intentional weight gain.
Allergies, and what happens when you are exposed to them. Include meds, foods, everything. As a latex allergy can be associated with banana issues, and dyes have a cross sensitivity to shellfish allergies.
Medical conditions, including when you discovered them. 
Surgeries, including ages you had them at, problems with meds etc, problems with anesthesia, anything like that.
Recent overseas travels.
Recent immunizations.
Meds you take, including over the counter, and vitamins.
Lab results including copies if you have them.
Chest Xrays, or xrays of any kinds, copies if available of the reports.
Symptoms that brought you in here, including have you had them before.
Bowel or bladder issues.
Communicable diseases.
Food intolerances.


This is what i thought of off the cuff, add what you think too. Remember our bodies are a map, and what you write down is a guide on the turns in our body.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 13, 2009)

That's a great idea, Di'! I wish I'd thought of it!


----------



## Risible (Apr 13, 2009)

There you go, folks. Two of Dim's most esteemed medical health professionals have spoken ... Great idea, Dianna. I can't tell you how many times I've forgotten important medical moments in my life during a doctor's visit; a notebook to jog my memory would have come in very handy! 

Say, what do you mean by latex allergy/banana issues? I have a sensitivity to latex (not on contact; I have to have latex next to the skin for a while to get a slight reaction), and I love bananas!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 13, 2009)

Ris', it's not only you. I was sick last week and couldn't remember my exact thyroid dosage. :doh: And I'm a NURSE!!! :doh::doh: I blame my sinus infection, which made it hard for me to remember my own name, let alone what medications I'm on. 

We took care of a lady recently who didn't tell us -- for two days! -- that she had a latex allergy! She got really sick from a latex catheter placed in her and we couldn't figure out what was going on until she told us.  

People who are sensitive to things like bananas and kiwi are more likely to be sensitive to latex. I'm amazingly not latex allergic but I do get weird skin reactions in my mouth to certain fruits so I'm at way higher risk. I think that's what Di' was getting at.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 13, 2009)

I'd probably add to this excellent list "embarrassing" issues such as alcohol intake, illicit drug use and sexual indiscretions (i.e. unprotected). My Dad is a functional alcoholic and I was appalled to see my Sister once told his admitting nurse his alcohol consumption was "moderate". Modesty has no place in a health care setting and can in fact be quite dangerous.

Changes in caffeine intake as well as average consumption might also be noteworthy?

Thanks for a cool idea, Di. I prolly won't do it for myself but I'll encourage friends and family to do so. :blush:


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 13, 2009)

I keep a binder with page protectors in it that i slip all the reports and information i get from the various docs and specialists that i see for my son. I don't always remember to bring it with me but i've related his surgical history and his medical stuff so often that it's strongly in my head. 
It's a great thing when you're bringing a new doctor. If you have reports and what have you, make a photo copy and hand them over. My son's nutritionist had us start doing this when he was a year old. (Max was born with a number of issues)


----------



## moore2me (May 5, 2009)

I like the idea of such a personal health related history log to take with you to the doctors office. Several years ago, I made myself one and some additional info on mine is:


A list of your doctors, their specialty, their addresses & phone numbers

A list of your periodic, routine medical tests (such as mammograms,
pap smears, cardio tests, blood sugars, etc. including when & where

A list of your job(s), hobby(s), or routes of potential exposure to toxic

 chemicals, physical agents, or other hazardous issues work related
(for example - asbestos remover, pesticide application, dog bathing & dipping etc.)

Relevant family history if known (such as father died from heart attack at age 55, or grandmother died from colon cancer, or had a sibling who died from sickle cell anemia)

Any mental health issues you need to tell the doctor about.

Any family members whose health affects yours (such as a child with cerebral palsy who needs constant supervision, or your husband has HBV-B

Most of my doctors offices are now going paperless. It may be helpful to have your info on a thumb drive or CDRom. Also, Xrays and mammograms now come in digital versions too - the old versions are bulky and take up lots of room. I'm sure the doctors would appreciate getting digital copies.


----------



## Butterbelly (May 6, 2009)

Here is a great tool to help keep track of medications, imaging results, pathology, etc: https://www.medsort.com/medsort/login.aspx

It will even fax your doctor a copy of all the medications you are currently taking. You can even add specialists to the list, so that all your doctors can see any medications, updates on labwork, radiology, etc.


----------



## SocialbFly (May 6, 2009)

Butterbelly, that is a great suggestion, i am planning on looking around it tomorrow, but i really like the site from what i saw


----------

